# Vintage lightweight Firestone



## Bicycle Brian (Nov 25, 2018)

Does anyone know the year and value of this bike?
Or is it just a driver!
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## rhenning (Nov 26, 2018)

Basically just a driver and maybe if very lucky and have a young lady who wants it $40 to $50.  Roger


----------



## Oilit (Nov 26, 2018)

It looks like you have a three speed. If the rear hub is a Sturmey-Archer, there should be a date on it. Something like "65   3" for March 1965.


----------



## Bicycle Brian (Nov 26, 2018)

rhenning said:


> Basically just a driver and maybe if very lucky and have a young lady who wants it $40 to $50.  Roger



Thanks. I would love to sell it. I also have a Caliente. Location?


----------



## juvela (Nov 27, 2018)

------



Bicycle Brian said:


> Thanks. I would love to sell it. I also have a Caliente. Location?
> 
> View attachment 908759
> 
> ...




------

A bottom ender produced y Giant of Formosa; of little value.

-----


----------



## juvela (Nov 27, 2018)

Oilit said:


> It looks like you have a three speed. If the rear hub is a Sturmey-Archer, there should be a date on it. Something like "65   3" for March 1965.




-----

Twist grip shifter shows system to be Shimano.

The Shimano 333 three speed hub may be marked with a single letter year code.  Suspect bicycle a bit too early for this arrangement which evidently began 1974.

Machine looks to date from mid to late 1960's, thinking 1965-68 time.

We have another Shimano 333 3-speed hub in the forum's current Huffy Sportsman thread.  It shows a letter Y which indicates the year of 1974.

Here is a link to the chart showing the letters and their corresponding years:

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm#dia

Alas, no results shown prior to the year 1974.  

-----


----------



## rhenning (Nov 27, 2018)

That wasn't an offer to buy either bike.  To me they are parts bikes that I trash pick and junk out.  Selling bikes is a way to broke more often than make money.  Roger


----------

